# Moen Single Valve Shower Handle problem!



## F8James (Apr 16, 2011)

Shower would not shut off this morning. Closed the main valve for the day. Plumber arrived this evening and diagnosed broken handle coupling (Delta) on my single valve shower only unit (no tub). Charged $205, closed local check valves and left me to replace the handle myself. I thought, no problem. Checked the parts and found it's a Moen. Handle is Part # 93901, Handle coupling attachment plate is #93904 and ? sleeve ? is 93926. Only problem is there is nothing like it at the big orange box. Three hours of searching online and came up with zero also. I'm wondering where I can find these part or perhaps I can replace the handle and assembly with other compatible parts? I'm attaching pictures. Any help appreciated!


----------



## PSDENGINEER (Apr 15, 2011)

When I replaced my Moen shower valve, the kit came with all the necessary parts. Perhaps (if not too expensive) you could purchase the kit and just use the parts you need. Otherwise, you might try and order them from the manufacturer, or possibly an online plumbing parts warehouse.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

A quick search showed this http://moenparts.faucetdirect.com/ They may have what you need


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

F8James said:


> Shower would not shut off this morning. Closed the main valve for the day. Plumber arrived this evening and diagnosed broken handle coupling (Delta) on my single valve shower only unit (no tub). Charged $205, closed local check valves and left me to replace the handle myself. I thought, no problem. Checked the parts and found it's a Moen. Handle is Part # 93901, Handle coupling attachment plate is #93904 and ? sleeve ? is 93926. Only problem is there is nothing like it at the big orange box. Three hours of searching online and came up with zero also. I'm wondering where I can find these part or perhaps I can replace the handle and assembly with other compatible parts? I'm attaching pictures. Any help appreciated!


Moen has a life time warrenty on it item's. Call the company and tell them that you have the part number's . They will send free of charge. good luck


----------

